# Snows are in North Dakota already?



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I read some reports about Snows in the state already but it is hard to believe they are already here, But... Today when I was scouting I saw 3 snows and 1 blue sitting in a field with a few hundred canadas. I wasn't able to get permission to hunt that field, but I did get permission in a field only about a mile away. So, just maybe, I will get my first snow of this season this weekend.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I heard there were a few too. A buddy of mine said he found some in northern ND last week - Crazy! I just hope everything doesn't ice up early this year...


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Two flew by our spread by Lakota today. Rumor has it there are some north of Devils Lake already. Decent number from what I have heard.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

There's a few flocks around. Not enough to make them worth going after yet, but you might get lucky.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i heard a report of a big flock north of, i think, williston.


----------



## salacia (Jun 26, 2005)

does this mean cold winter is coming???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We scouted about 1000 Sat. night.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

From talking to a buddie, there is no food up north in canada so the birds are starting to move in. If they keep the central flyway, we should have more and more birds comming into ND daily.


----------



## cayman (Nov 18, 2002)

No food in Canada, sorry to say that you couldn't be more wrong.  Fields are coming out daily. My friends have been up in Saskachewan for the last week, and they have been doing very well. I leave Friday AM, can't hardly wait! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The geese are holding in the northern half of the provinces, and people are doing VERY well from everyone I talk to.

I don't expect this year to be any different than the previous 5-10 years. Mother nature will dictate when they come down.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I was in Saskatchewan two weeks ago, there is an unbelievable amount of grains (majority peas and barley), mostly standing or lying in swaths in the northern portion of the province. Like others said, it won't be any time soon before a good push of birds hits us. There are always some antsy ones that trickle in early, but I'm still planning on a last week of October or later migration.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Ther has ALWAYS(at least in the last 35 years) been a few snows that showed up mid to late september. This year is no different than past years. It's the numbers we are getting and the time those numbers are getting here is what has changed. In the 70's and early 80's it was normally the second weekend in October before "good" huntable numbers showed up south of the border.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We had them just south of Highway 2 on Saturday. Couple of big flocks, needed anti aircraft fire to bring em' down though!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Ther has ALWAYS(at least in the last 35 years) been a few snows that showed up mid to late september. This year is no different than past years. It's the numbers we are getting and the time those numbers are getting here is what has changed. In the 70's and early 80's it was normally the second weekend in October before "good" huntable numbers showed up south of the border.


I think is quite funny, guys will get a big woody when they see 6 snow geese opening weekend and they think it will be "THE YEAR" the birds will show up in the thousands.. :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

" big woody" ................... only tyler


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been hunting around Rolla for the last three years around the 3rd week in October. Every year we have seen and hunted the big flocks. This year, because of an unfortunate incident with a ******** hotel owner, we will be hunting around Jamestown Oct 19 - the 23rd. I'm hoping this cold front thats coming through will push some snows down. We primarily hunt ducks but snows are always an awsome bonus.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It is supposed to be in the upper 50's at Saskatoon for the next ten days so I wouldnt look for much of a migration.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Indeed you're right. At least it's supposed to drop to or below freezing everynight. That should push some early migrators down (ducks mostly). The guys I hunt with said they usually don't see any snows but I love killing those damn things too much. Wishfull thinking I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A friend in SE Sask. said yesterday he's heard the first snow geese flying over.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Both are right on the no food in CA. In the Winnipeg and Interlakes region only 10 to 30% of the fields got planted being it was so wet. But western MB, SK, AB they will have a bumber crop. Western 1/2 of MB the crops were out a couple of weeks ago already, SK is baout 75% swathed already as they are wetter there.

Reports from SK is its a blood bath on the Juvis being there are so many of them. :jammin:


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Saw about 2000 on the ground 25 miles south of Regina on Saturday afternoon.

Foldem


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

After the crappy weather today, a buddy of mine that lives up in the Sarles Rock Lake Area said they are starting to filter down. Figures there was a couple hundred close to a thousand on the ground in the barley fields up there. Tons of Honkers and Mallards on the ground. If they stay, I will be up there on Saturday to give em hell. I guess have to see what the weather does. Sounds like its supposed to be cold, good good, get them birds moving. haha. Laters, I will let you all know what happens this weekend.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Well I got my first 2 blues of the season yesterday . They came in with some honkers and i ended up getting the 2 blues. good thing to see that they are starting to move down here. I shot them in the southern part of ND. hope some more come


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Can't shoot blue geese after 1:00PM


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

it was a saturday you can hunt geese all day long


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Only canadians now i'm pretty sure, they did away with the all-day snow hunting a couple years ago.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I cant seem to find out where it says that on the regulation page on the Nd game and fish website. but i will go by your word now


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/waterfowl.html
Better read this


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

What would be the reason to cut off hunting of Snows at 1:00 pm if they want to reduce the population? Just wondering!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Because if you chase them all day there is only one direction there are going to go,,,,,SOUTH!


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

The regulations tell you that you can't hunt geese after 1 and 2 pm. Then they say the exception is canada and white fronted geese can be taken all day on weds and sat. There is another thread in this forum about the closure for snow geese after 1 or 2pm.

Shooting times for geese right from the regs.

1/2 hour before sunrise to 1 pm CDT Sept. 24 through Oct. 29

1/2 hour before sunrise to 2 PM CST October 31 through end of season.

Exception: From Sept. 25 through Dec. 23 (through entire seasons) shooting hours for Canada geese and white-fronted geese are 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset on Saturdays and Wednesdays.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

got 33 snow/blue geese today this morningit was great


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

> Because if you chase them all day there is only one direction there are going to go,,,,,SOUTH!


That's what I thought also, but if that's the case, why shoot the Canadas and Whitefronts all day on Wed and Sat? Also, don't more geese migrate down from the North?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The Honkers that we shoot are resident birds and do not normally migrate as the snows do and the Specs are here and gone in a couple days as a general rule.


----------

